# Land Rover



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 3, 2006)

This is my trailer truck setup, for rough terrain. I pull around 3-4 tons of wood with that thing. Good for wheelin' too







Dean


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jul 3, 2006)

Its not saying much when youve got your winch cable pulled out on solid ground with half a load on the trailer!!!! LOL...just teasing ya

Its nice to see someone using a Rover for what its intended purpose is. Not just a pavement pounder.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrinbounce2: Yeah I'm actually pulling a tree off a big pile of trees so I could cut it up and take it home.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 4, 2006)

I blew a transmision pump seal on my 4 runner this weekend trying to pull a trailer. Maybe I should get one of those Rovers. How does that truck pull that trailer out on the road?


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice to see someone using a 4x4 for its intended purpose, going offroad and pullin stuff. it seems to be missin a bit of mud though, fix that.


----------



## stumpy66 (Jul 5, 2006)

Land rovers are good things, i run a 300tdi defender 110, it has had a hard life before i got it but its cheap to put right.....pulls well, also has proper hi and low range.....i know of jap 4x4's that the clutches go because they are not geared right for towing...land rover have it sussed.
My mate runs car transporters, one of his drivers ran out of desiel then flatten the battery..we got there filled the tank....pumped some fuel through and then pulled the transporter off the verge and bumped started it....i don't know how much a 10 car transporter weighs but i was impressed. that was a td5 defender....just pulled it till it started....heres a pic of my 110 station wagon defender..if you folk want some imported i know a man who can do it...


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 6, 2006)

I can pull that trailer completely stacked full of oak along a highway or country road. I drop it into low ratio as I approach the hill on which my house sits. Its a bit sluggish, but ok. Need power breaks on the trailer!

Dean


ok btw mud:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 6, 2006)

Those things still have aluminum skins?


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 6, 2006)

I am looking at them. 4 runners don't make an 8. What do you get in gas milage? 
And how did yo get out of that?


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 8, 2006)

I drove out, of course!

I get around 12 mpg in the city, maybe a tadge more on the highway. And yes, they are still aluminum.


----------



## stumpy66 (Jul 9, 2006)

12 miles to the gallon?, is the engine standard?...which one have you got fitted....my 300tdi does about 20mpg.....with trailer...not too bad......have you an upgraded intercooler?


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 9, 2006)

No, stock engine. But its got a roof rack and all kinds of body protection (sliders, skid plate, diff guards, HD bumper, winch, big MTs, etc. All takes its toll on mpg. Wish I could get a TDi over here!


----------



## stumpy66 (Jul 9, 2006)

well it looks good, i like that shape.....a classic...


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 9, 2006)

Ya, at 12mpg I stopped looking. But 20 that's better. I get 18 on ,my 4 runner but that's a 6 cyl. BTW turns out my car is fine. Decided to have it towed 40 miles to the dealer who has always done the work on my car. Low and behold. It was engine oil that leaked out of the valve cover, not trani fluid. Not a thing wrong with it. Found out friday evening so I haven't had the chance to give the other mechanic an earfull. But if he dosn't eat the tow my brother is going to drop his busineses account with them. (I am sure they'll drop them anyway in time)


----------

